# Trying to connect a HD DVR and a SD DVR in the same house...



## greatguru2k (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys been checking this site out for some time now, ran into a problem... I did the NFL sunday ticket install and got a HD DVR(HR24-200), a HD Receiver (H24-200), and 2 SD Receivers (D12-100). When the tech did the install he said with the new setups the HD DVR only needed one cable coming in instead of two. I came across a SD DVR (R15-300) that I wanted to added to the computer room. When I plugged it in the first setup screen (searching for satellite signal) completes but the second screen (receive program info) never leaves 0%. Granted I haven't activated this receiver yet and not expecting to get channels just wanting to make sure its not a lame duck receiver. When I checked signal strength I was only getting hits on odd transponders. Tried a forced software update and never left 0%. Any suggestions? Do I still need to feed two cables in, even though my HD DVR only needs one?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

New customers with HD/MRV are installed with a Single Wire Multiswitch(SWiM) setup. With eight tuners or less most likely a SWiM LNB. R15s are not compatible with SWiM. To get the R15 to work would cost more than coming across an R16 or R22 which are compatible.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

samrs said:


> New customers with HD/MRV are installed with a Single Wire Multiswitch(SWiM) setup. With eight tuners or less most likely a SWiM LNB. R15s are not compatible with SWiM. To get the R15 to work would cost more than coming across an R16 or R22 which are compatible.


Yep.

You have a couple options. You could stick up another dish (like a phase III) that you can snag almost every day for free on craigslist and use it just for that receiver. If you still have your old LNB with 4 outputs, you could get a SWM8 (used and cheap?) and connect your R15 to the legacy ports.


----------



## greatguru2k (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks you guys, both very helpful... Looks like I'm heading back to ebay because the only other receiver I have is a D10 and it doesn't even see the satellite. What are some sd receivers that are compatitble with my new setup? Doesn't have to be a DVR, just something that gets picture and is pretty cheap?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

R16, R22, D12, H/HR20 & above


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember the 20 series has to be firmware 2042 and up...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> Remember the 20 series has to be firmware 2042 and up...


Moreover, don't buy an H20. :lol:


----------

